# Johnson's Gold Spoon?



## jim t

Okay, I 've heard this is a killer lure for reds and specks for my entire 54 year life.

BUT!!! I've tried it a few times and have maybe foul hooked a single Red...

What is the pattern? Slow steady, retrieve, fast steady retrieve? Or like a jig head, up and down the bottom of the water column?

I feel stupid for asking, but I've had more gold spoons rust out in my tackle box than I'd like to admit.

Jim


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

You are right Slow and steady. I actually prefer the Neimier spoons that have the rattle chamber on them. More so for reds than specks.


----------



## biggamefishr

Copper flats intruder is the ticket!!! slow and steady is trick...but sometimes I'll crank fast for a few seconds to get the spoon up in the water column then slow it back down so it'll work it's way back down


----------



## Splittine

I agree with Josh on the copper spoons, when the gold spoon doesnt produce chances are the copper will. Also look into Aqua Dream spoons, I have had good success with them. Their black chrome spoon is a badass.


----------



## Garbo

There is nothing wrong with a Gold Johnson Sprite (Spoon) at all, Although I do change the hooks on them...............

Jim, let's go fishing one day soon, I ain't no good at it, but I bet we could have a good time pestering the crap out of something.........





.


----------



## Tres

I've had success with a quick jerking retrieve, slow roll, and have caught several reds just trolling it behind the kayak when moving spots. 

I will be looking into the copper spoons though, never tried one of those.


----------



## Bbagwell

Use em on Lake Martin for spotted bass. never tried it on reds, though it makes sense that it could be productive.


----------



## prgault

I just googled the copper flats intruder, it looks identical to the johnson spoons. What is the difference?

P_


----------



## lobsterman

Unless it is major grass floating around I use the Johnson Sprite. Gold = Reds, Silver = Trout. I have caught more Trout on a 1/2 oz Silver Johnson Sprite than all other lures combined.


----------



## screwballl

Try here for a good video on basics:

http://www.wired2fish.com/Media1126/Wired2Fish-TV--Spoon-Fishing-with-Marty-Glorvigen.aspx

They talk about walleye and northern fish and smaller gear but the tactics are the same.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

i got a johnson silver spoon, this is good to hear they work haha


----------

